# Mahlkonig PRO-M Espresso Price Reduced



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

The Mahlkonig Pro-M Espresso is back in stock and price reduced even further

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/Mahlkonig/Mahlkonig%20PROM%20Espresso

Further discount available to forum members.


----------

